

Teach Me Your Trade and I'll Teach You Mine - vrish88
http://1week1project.com/post/1513707803/teach-me-your-trade-and-ill-teach-you-mine

======
robobenjie
Its a cool idea, but I am slightly dubious that you can learn an interesting
amount of knowledge about any of those topics in an hour...

~~~
vrish88
True, it would be very difficult to gain a meaningful amount of knowledge in
that time. But I view it as a gateway into subjects that I normally wouldn't
touch. It is more about exposure rather than depth.

Another purpose of the project is to get out there and have meaningful
interactions with others. It's fantastic to be taught by someone who is
passionate about what they are teaching.

------
sprouticus
Brilliant idea!

We covered quite a bit of ground in our couple hours and now I want to
continue this project on my own. Cheers.

